# Best Large Cap. 9mm?



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I already have a glock 26 so I feel I have the best CCW 9mm out there.

Now, for a large capacity (greater than 15 magazine capacity) 9mm what would you choose?

I am thinking a Glock 34 or a Glock 17 but an open to other comments....


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

XD9, P99, M&P, to name a few. II own two, don't care too much for the M&P, but it shoots well.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I highly recommend the S&W 915, you can get after market 17rnd mags and factory 15rnd mags. I have one have put over 10,000 rnds through it without a hiccup. If you can find one, they don't make them anymore. I know its not a M&P or XD I favor all metal guns over the new "plastic" ones
, however I do carry a XD .40...lol...anyway, I also carry a beretta M9, same thing 17 and I think even a 20 rnd after market mag and 15rnd factory. I have also put 10,000+ rnds in that as well. I vouch for both. 100% I just clean after every use.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd choose what I did choose back when I made this choice - Berreta 92FS. But that is just one of many great guns. It all comes down to what feels best in your hand and you shoot the best.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Taurus PT99 isn't too bad, either. Shoots well, but feels cheap. No failures, though, so I can't complain much.


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

Joeywhat said:


> XD9, P99, M&P, to name a few. II own two, don't care too much for the M&P, but it shoots well.


What din't you like about the M&P?


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Didn't care much for the overall feel of it. Didn't point very naturally, didn't care for the trigger, and the overall layout of everything didn't fit my hand well. 

I'm still considering an M&P in .45...I shot that considerably better then the 9mm I tried. Seemed to feel better, as well. I'm not sure if they use the same grip size or not.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If you're happy with the Glock 26, just get a bigger Glock. Semi-interchangeable mags, holsters, etc. Trigger time with one translates directly to trigger time with the other. 

I have a 17 and a 26. Works great.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Joeywhat said:


> Didn't care much for the overall feel of it. Didn't point very naturally, didn't care for the trigger, and the overall layout of everything didn't fit my hand well.
> 
> I'm still considering an M&P in .45...I shot that considerably better then the 9mm I tried. Seemed to feel better, as well. I'm not sure if they use the same grip size or not.


I am curious whether you tried the different grip inserts with the M&P. They can make a big difference in the natural pointing characteristics.

As Mike says though, if you are happy with Glocks and don't like experimentation get another Glock.

The M&P .45 grip is a tad larger than the 40, 357 or 9.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> If you're happy with the Glock 26, just get a bigger Glock. Semi-interchangeable mags, holsters, etc. Trigger time with one translates directly to trigger time with the other.
> 
> I have a 17 and a 26. Works great.


I agree with that thinking. I had one XD, wanted a smaller CCW gun, so I got another XD. No need to "learn" a new gun.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

G17


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glock 17 because the mag can be used in your 26, and everything else will feel similar.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

HK VP70 *all the really cool people carry one* :smt033


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't know much about Glocks, so this maybe a stupid question:
Why don't you just get a 17cap mag for your 26?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

kenn said:


> Don't know much about Glocks, so this maybe a stupid question:
> Why don't you just get a 17cap mag for your 26?


17 offers longer sight radius and a longer/more comfortable grip.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

oh ok, so what does the 19 do? 
I guess it's the middle one?

sorry, I don't really use them (do not feel right in my hand) so I am really curious.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

kenn said:


> I guess it's the middle one?


You're correct - the 19 splits the difference.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

TOF said:


> I am curious whether you tried the different grip inserts with the M&P. They can make a big difference in the natural pointing characteristics.
> 
> As Mike says though, if you are happy with Glocks and don't like experimentation get another Glock.
> 
> The M&P .45 grip is a tad larger than the 40, 357 or 9.


I did not as it was a rental. I didn't ask if they had the other inserts...they come with three, correct? I believe all had the medium backstrap.

Another problem I had was the layout. I didn't feel comfortable with the mag release and slide lock lever. I also felt like i had to really try to release the mag.

But both me and my dad shot VERY well with the .45.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

226 Sig. you shoot one you'll want one.:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> 226 Sig. you shoot one you'll want one.:smt023


Just to give a dissenting view, it's a good gun for a _crunchenticker_, but rather bulky with a long trigger reach and a very high bore axis. I owned one once, but sold it after only a short time. I do have small hands, which was part of it, but the DA/SA trigger was also annoying.

Stone cold reliable, though.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

go the gun shop, tell the guy you want a glock 17, pay for it and take it home.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

As 9mm's go, I have 2. The 226 being one of them and a 1911 is the other. If I was to want to carry a 9mm it would be that Sig. Say what you will about this and that but the fact remains it is one of the best built most reliable on the market. Mine is a tack driver at 50 yards. call me weird but I just like a pistol with a hammer. Being a 1911 freak I'm not real big on the trigger of the Sig either but I just can't deny the way the pistol functions. 5,000 rounds through mine and it shoots as well now as it did new if not better.:smt023


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a TZ99 which is the same gun as the CZ999 and the EZ05 and the rest of that family. They come with 15rd and/or 10rd ( for the left coasters, thats California ya'll) mags, but with a slight modification to the 17rd Beretta mags, you can use them. You may also check into the Witness and CZ75 pistols and I think the S&W Sigma SW9VE is a 16+1.


----------



## JJ (Jun 13, 2008)

Glock 17...or Glock 19 with G17 mags...or my new personal favorite the M&P-9.:smt023


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

hideit said:


> Now, for a large capacity (greater than 15 magazine capacity) 9mm what would you choose?


Open carry sidearm: Beretta 92FS (prefer .45ACP 1911 w 10rd reloads)
CCW: XD9 subcompact - 10rd holstered, 16rd w sleeve for reload

Unsupported chamber puts Glock off my list. Period.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

A picture...:

My G17 with a 3 1/2 # trigger:









Regards,

Richard


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I prefer the 92FS for a full size nine over anything else, and you can get 17 round mags for it. However, it's difficult to argue with the G17 since you already have a Glock 9mm, and the mags are interchangeable.


----------



## CAMAROMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

My vote would be for a Sig 226


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Doesn't make much difference witch 9mm I choose because only 10 rd mags are allowed in this wonderfull state..


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

bompa said:


> Doesn't make much difference witch 9mm I choose because only 10 rd mags are allowed in this wonderfull state..


Actually, that makes gun selection more important rather than less. If you "only" have ten rounds, you need the launching platform best suited to your hands, your shooting style, and your skills.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Glock 19


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would take many othe pistols before I would take a Glock, or any other polymer pistol. I like steel framed guns. I'm a big guy, and a half a pound or so doesn't bother me a bit. I like the CZ SP-01, the EAA Witness, Baby Eagle, etc. In 9mm right now, I have an Astra A-100 and a Bernardelli P0-18 compact. Both will feed about anything without a hiccup. The Astra isn't the most accurate gun I've ever shot, but it feels great in my hand. The Bernardelli is very accurate, and almost as reliable as the Astra is. My .45 Witness is damn near perfect, as is my .40 Astra A-75.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

You are right the platform does make a difference..the HiPower has always been good and the CZ75b is right up there also..
Tupperware, well I tried the Glock and didn't like it at all,the M&P is the one that I believe just might be the one,if I can get the trigger fixed..It has that wonderfull Mass trigger ,10 lbs,at the moment but soon it will be better..


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Glock 17 is a fine pistol and would be my personal choice.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

glock 17 or 19


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

G 17. iT MAY NOT BE THE BEST OUT THERE BUT IT'S MY FAVORITE !:smt023


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

High capacity 9mm? The CZ 75 SP-01 has a 19-round magazine and shoots like a dream. Another one of my favorites (spent money on one) is the FN FNP-9 with its 16-round magazine.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Been an ardent XD supporter for a few years. Still great guns.

With increased trigger time, in the order of tens of thousands of rounds, my next gun will be an M&P 9mm.

Why?

First run of M&Ps I tried had HORRIBLE triggers. Latest few M&Ps I've tried, had MUCH better triggers.

XD: Great ergonomics, super reliable, accurate, crisp trigger, but long slow reset and huge over-travel, slightly higher bore axis.

Glock: Unsupported chamber less of an issue in 9mm... Poor, blocky ergonomics, super reliable, mushy trigger for some, short reset, short over-travel, low bore axis.

M&P: Adjustable ergonomics w/ backstraps, so-far-so-good reliability with reliable design, crisper smoother trigger in later models, very short reset, almost zero over-travel, and very low bore-axis...

The Smith is my next gun.

JW


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I shot an M&P a little while back. I really liked it. I don't think I'm going to get one any time soon but from what I've seen they seem to be holding up really well. The last 5-6 years Smith has really stepped up their quality on auto loaders. I used to not like any of them much. Great wheel guns though. Just about everyone I've seen the last few years they seem to be getting better and better. Especially at the prices they are going for.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glock 17 enough said....


----------

